# Solvent for wax removal??



## Eman (Apr 14, 2002)

I've got a couple of items I'd like to remove some wax residue from. Is there anything that will cut bee's wax to remove it from a surface?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

heat will of course melt it, cold will harden it enough to chip a surprising amount off. no magic bullet though. good luck,mike


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Paint thinner, which is made from Turpentine, Turpetine, or Mineral Spirits which is distilled Turpentine, will disove beeswax. I use it to break down the beeswax for making beeswax polish.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

Hot veggi oil will do it. Use a sponge and don't get it so hot it will burn you.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I do my extracting in the Kitchen at home and inevitably end up with quite a few little dots of wax on the tile floor.

Within a couple days they turn pure black, so are very noticeable on my light colored tile.

Goof Off works well, but stinks to high heaven. You have to open all the windows when you use this stuff.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Industrial strength degreasers work somewhat as well, especially on propolis. I keep a trigger spray bottle out on the workbench by my hives for cleanup after working with the girls.


----------

